# When Photo Call goes wrong



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 21, 2014)

A blog that collects terrible PR photos from theatres across the country. Submit yours today!
(Some of these get an A for effort, but others just hurt)

Enjoy!
http://prisdifficult.tumblr.com/?og=1

My current favorite:


tumblr_mzny0t8JHo1tphml5o1_1280.jpg


----------



## alyx92 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is that Tartuffe?


----------



## seanandkate (Jan 21, 2014)

Good on ya for narrowing it down to a single favourite...


----------



## Les (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow... All of those are just awful. Pretty much the stuff Waiting For Guffman is made of.


----------



## balderson04 (Jan 22, 2014)

Les said:


> Wow... All of those are just awful. Pretty much the stuff Waiting For Guffman is made of.


Really? They're Broadway itself compared to a lot of stuff I see in the papers: three "actors" in street clothes gathered around a script while the "director" points at something.


----------



## carproelsofly (Jan 22, 2014)

In addition to the "celebrities" in there, I've also spied two friends. It's like a treasure hunt!


----------

